# Jason Fox for passing his level 1 decoy selection



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Big Congrats to Jason Fox for passing his level 1 decoy selection with flying colors. Also for doing a great job decoying his first trial!!!!\\/


----------

